# There's Nothing in Arizona



## SeaBreeze (Oct 21, 2015)

AZ Jim may know this.   More here.


The “town”, or rather a settlement, was founded in 1977 and originally had four inhabitants who together ran a gas stop and a garage. The gas station had a flat bed truck where the guys sold rocks and minerals scavenged from the surroundings as local souvenirs. There were originally two buildings, but only one appears to be standing now.

In any case, Nothing apparently had a good run until 2005 when the owners decided to retire and sold the land. The new owner closed the store, tore out the gas tanks, for some reason, surrounded it with chain-link fence and put it up for sale again. 

The settlement got bought in 2008, and its new owner Mike Jensen opened a pizza business, run from a portable oven. Jensen had plans to revive the place but it didn’t work out, and by 2011 it was abandoned once again.

According to the most latest reports dating May 2014, Nothing still has no activity.


----------



## Manatee (Oct 21, 2015)

Been past it a number of times.  It is really in the boondocks.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 22, 2015)

This thread is all about nothing. 
Interesting article though.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 22, 2015)

Pappy said:


> This thread is all about nothing.
> Interesting article though.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 22, 2015)

There are 961 cities in Texas but no Nothing..

CLICK HERE FROM A to Z...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 22, 2015)

[h=1]"I've Been Everywhere...In Texas" Performed by Brian Burn..[/h]


----------



## Falcon (Oct 22, 2015)

There's Nothing in Arizona.   True.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 22, 2015)

Falcon said:


> There's Nothing in Arizona.   True.


I for one am happy you feel that way.


----------

